# Case modding phase 2 - JANCZ3RT



## jancz3rt (Jan 20, 2006)

Heya,

I am getting ready to move into phase 2 of my modding project of my case. I will make a mini-window on the right side of the PC where the motherboard is. I will have an etched text "CZ3RT" on it going from up-down. I will post the actual plans tomorrow. I am open to suggestions...

Current look:






JAN


----------



## Xycron (Jan 20, 2006)

How did you mae the front panel fan?


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 20, 2006)

nice, sounds like a cool mod u got a nice setup there, and i like the clean, organized desk, i cant stand papers everywhere and stuff.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 20, 2006)

ReturnToEmpire said:
			
		

> nice, sounds like a cool mod u got a nice setup there, and i like the clean, organized desk, i cant stand papers everywhere and stuff.


 unlike mine?




lol


----------



## MIK3daG33K (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow that sounds cool JANCZ3RT hope you finish it soon i would like to see some pics.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 20, 2006)

*Heya*

Here comes the PC from the side that I am concerned with for this phase of the project:






Below is what I would like to do 











JAN


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 21, 2006)

looks good, and mikes setup is alright, just has too much stuff on his desk. why the 2nd computer at all?


----------



## Geoff (Jan 21, 2006)

ReturnToEmpire said:
			
		

> looks good, and mikes setup is alright, just has too much stuff on his desk. why the 2nd computer at all?


The 2nd computer is my server PC, where the documents and files are stored for all the computers in the house.

And Jan, if you put a window there (at least thats what it looks like you want to do), wont the CD drives be in the way of really seeing anything inside it?


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 21, 2006)

sounds good then


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 21, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> And Jan, if you put a window there (at least thats what it looks like you want to do), wont the CD drives be in the way of really seeing anything inside it?



My bad sorry, it was meant to be more to the right....it would be between where the CD-Drives end and the mobo begins... some10 cm 

JAN


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 21, 2006)

wut r u cutting with, and your case already has nice subtle lighting. very attractive.


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 21, 2006)

I will be using one of those electric saw blade thingies. Dunno what the proper name for them is. Anyway, it does not do the best job in terms of the edges, so it will (much like the window I made on it previously), require a lot of cleaning off and stuff.

JAN


----------



## shupola (Jan 21, 2006)

> I will be using one of those electric saw blade thingies. Dunno what the proper name for them is.



jigsaw?



> Anyway, it does not do the best job in terms of the edges, so it will (much like the window I made on it previously), require a lot of cleaning off and stuff.



sandpaper works wonders


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 21, 2006)

when is this mod gonna happen, im currently waiting for funds to pass before i can buy the acryllic sheet for mine, how are you doing on this one jan???


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 21, 2006)

*Well*

I believe that I will have time to start on this mod on February 1st 2006  This was made so that I could get some useful feedback and suggestions. Do you have any more ideas as to what I could mod on the case? The actual mod will not take more than 2 hours to complete. I will have a friend of mine help me with it as well. He helped with the top fan mod. The case is made from 1mm steel as well and that's a pain to work with. I now have to buy the glass (not plexiglass) and the rubber lining so that it would look nicer. 

JAN


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bumpz*

Heya,

I will begin on this project in one day. As well as that, I will clean up the cabling inside the case to make it look nicer. Get some feedback started. However there are going to be some major changes. Here they are:

*1.* Case side window (large) where the motherboard is - lit by blue (possibly red) LEDs.

*2.* A mirror at the bottom of the case 

*3.* The ETCH idea will remain. I was thinking of actually making a complicated one. I will use the number 3 as my logo as well as the picture of the devil on the left. I will do a fake ETCH so to say by spraypainting it from a greater distance to get a very fine layer on the glass. Because I use glass instead of acrylic, I would need to use a special paste and the whole process would be too complicated

What do you thinK?

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 31, 2006)

sounds good jan, looking forward to seeing the mirror idea and those red LED's are gonna look sweet, keep us posted on how everything goes.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 31, 2006)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> I will be using one of those electric saw blade thingies. Dunno what the proper name for them is.


I think your referring to a sawzall.


----------



## ReturnToEmpire (Jan 31, 2006)

yea but a sawzall is pretty big to use on a dace, is it a dremel?


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 31, 2006)

its a jigsaw, same thing i used on cutting my case, im not showing you though, its not finished yet

To Jan - yeh, i got it cut today, lol


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 1, 2006)

*MINIMOD of Phase 2*

Here is the newest mod:






I cleaned it up today so that it's not a sloppy job anymore...






I have painted in the word CZ3RT using a custom-made stencil...out of tape  Now noone will take my baby away.

As you can see the logo in the middle will be cut out and red LEDs will illuminate it. I wanted an entire window there but I realised that due to the way the case is constructed and due to the screws at the back of the motherboard, that will not be an option.

JAN


----------



## doom (Feb 1, 2006)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Here comes the PC from the side that I am concerned with for this phase of the project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hows send photos??????.
Would like to send pics of my set up!!!!


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 7, 2006)

*OK...started*

I had a slight delay but finally I am starting to roll. I have just outlined the size of the window. As you can see, it deviates quite a bit from the original design but I had to do so because of the way the case is constructed. Here's the outlined window now:






JAN


----------



## thealmightyone (Feb 7, 2006)

If you really had the skill, you could make the corners rounded. It'd go with the inner outline of the case.


----------



## jancz3rt (Feb 7, 2006)

*Good idea....*

That's a cool idea indeed. I may try that, yet I am afraid that with the tools that I have, it will be hard. 

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone (Feb 7, 2006)

If you have an aluminium sander with a circular head, you should be able to roughly cut the hole, then give it its shape and clean look with the sander. It'll take time, but if you do it right, it'l be worth it.


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 17, 2006)

*Okie*

Just as an update. I have almost finished the window mod with some long delay. It looks quite cool and unique as almost nobody builds a window where I did (the side of the case where the motherboard sits )

Pixies coming tomorrow I hope.

JAN


----------



## Rambo (Apr 17, 2006)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Just as an update. I have almost finished the window mod with some long delay. It looks quite cool and unique as almost nobody builds a window where I did (the side of the case where the motherboard sits )
> 
> Pixies coming tomorrow I hope.
> 
> JAN



Wahey!

Just read through the whole topic, it looks very interesting. Wish I was daring enough to mod my case!

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## s_m_w_d (Apr 17, 2006)

Its such a nice case anyway but I dont see the point in one long rectangler window are you able to make it bigger?


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 17, 2006)

*Heya*

I wanted to, but it's limited by the proximity to the back of the plate on which the motherboard is screwed into. It's a tight fit and a window would not fit there. I therefore had to stick with my outlined shape. At the bottom of it, there is going to be ... yes...yet another 80mm, LED fan 

JAN


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 17, 2006)

Quite the delay to get this done there Jan, lol. And nice logo. As Rambo said, I wish I was daring enought to mod my case! (maby the pentium 2  )


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lol*



			
				jbrown456 said:
			
		

> Quite the delay to get this done there Jan, lol. And nice logo. As Rambo said, I wish I was daring enought to mod my case! (maby the pentium 2  )



Yeah test it out first. This mod phase alone took me some 3 hours so some patience is required as well. However when you do spend the time on it, it's quite rewarding and cool knowing that you have done something nobody else has on your own case.

PIXs coming very soon.

JAN


----------



## Ku-sama (Apr 17, 2006)

Jan!! lol, im going to butcher a part of Project Michelle aswell, its just that acrylic/plexi is so damned expensive


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok guys...here come some pixies 











Lemme know what ya think  - the actual window is not there yet  ... and the pencils..they are ready to take part in my Vmod project regarding my 6600GT.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 17, 2006)

wow, its looking good there jan, keep it up, we wanna see more!!!! well done

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 18, 2006)

*Ok...*

Ooopz, I ran into a problem which will not allow for the window to be installed. Instead, I will install a wire mesh with one 80mm fan on it. Do you guys have any other suggestions?

JAN


----------



## Rambo (Apr 18, 2006)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Do you guys have any other suggestions?
> 
> JAN



Go to Edit ==> Undo


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 18, 2006)

lol, if only rambo, if only... no other suggestions, i think its gonna look good, kinda out of the ordinary, not every pc has wire mesh as a window, lol.... so yeh, its just gonna make it look even better. as long as you get the right stuff, it could easily look rubbish if you get the wrong wire mesh, too big for example, you want something with small holes in it.

Dont forget to make sure the 80mm fan cna fit in the holes of the mesh nicely

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 18, 2006)

*Lol*

Ok here it comes 











I will add a fan in there when I get one worth putting there 

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 18, 2006)

wow, thats really different to all normal pc's not something you see evryady, i like it, well done jan 

dragon


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 18, 2006)

*Haha...*

Yeah I always like doing things most other would not even consider. Haha...not that many people attempt to create a window on that side...I know I am weird  Glad you like it.

JAN


----------



## thealmightyone (Apr 18, 2006)

Now, i am impressed. 

Maybe your next (mini) project could be to do something with the dvd/cd bezels; they look a little outta place. Still, a mighty fine job.


----------



## jancz3rt (Apr 18, 2006)

*yeah*

That would not be a bad idea at all  I know what the exact silver is that would correspond to the case color. Hehe.... looking forward to doing that then.

JAN


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 18, 2006)

its nice how youve kept it all in touch with the actual case itself, you get some mods that just ruin a case compeltey, but all of yours complement it so well, very nice jan

dragon


----------



## mrbagrat (Apr 19, 2006)

That looks really good. I might have to try that if I ever get the balls.


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 20, 2006)

i wanna photo of inside, show a photo.


----------



## Trizoy (Apr 20, 2006)

Does it fly yet?


Remember L/D^MAX...


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 20, 2006)

lol it would look nice with difference colour leds


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 20, 2006)

> Remember L/D^MAX...


 .....  .... my next mod....


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 20, 2006)

ive just finsished sticking 6 cpu fans in mine. it sound like my server, AN AIRCRAFT

how much would you sell it for

oh and jancz3rt i have a cd bezel, i dont need, its silver, dunno weather it will fit ure cd but ure a case modder so ull get em to fit.


wat this mean Remember L/D^MAX...

and if you had have used see through plastic u could have shaped it, i would have looked mint with a curved plasic ( like that



oi dragon i wanna c ure pc


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nice job Jan! That's just amazing with the mesh! If only I didn't worry about my case!


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 24, 2006)

> wat this mean Remember L/D^MAX...


basically an equation for flight, lol.



> oi dragon i wanna c ure pc


then go to www.simplytrue.co.uk/myPC   OR   www.simplytrue.co.uk/k6mod <-- that takes hours to load, 100's of pics...!!

dragon


----------



## Christian Darrall (Apr 28, 2006)

oi dragon2309 thats a nice case how mich did ya spend on that mod

what gpus in it ill be the firstb uyer at £3.97p thats all i have on me, lol


----------

